# Tough Bow Hunting, MN



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

*My bow is*​
Hung up for the season tags filled218.18%Hung up for the season too cold19.09%Still at it there's good hunting to be had872.73%


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

I spent 7 hours on stand thu. and 4 hours on stand fri. morning, went home puking and with a fever. i woulda liked to hunt fri. night before the blizzard hit. any one in southern mn still observing rut activity. thu morning I saw a good 4x4 buck with four does didn't see any obvious signs of rutting. should be a second estrous going on right now i would think


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

get out there and get um ive seen more deer this week than any other week all year i had decided all i wanted was a doe since its getting late in the season and havent been seeing much well that changed after my first night in the stand now im looking for a big ole buck again


----------

